
Rosetta+Comet Mission selfie from 16 km - mkempe
http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/2014/10/14/mission-selfie-from-16-km/
======
fsloth
Oh, wow, that's one of the most beautiful space images I've seen in a while.

